# Elder Sex may Lead to a Sharper Mind?



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Honest honey, its just that I so respect your mind.



> The study, conducted in the Netherlands, involved 1,747 men and women from a larger study of aging. The subjects were 71 years old, on average. About three-quarters had partners. Researchers assessed cognitive function with tests of memory, mental processing speed, general cognitive function and fluid intelligence, or the ability to reason and think abstractly....
> 
> ...Subjects who didn’t see the importance of sexual behavior or a need for intimacy, and who considered their current sexuality unimportant and their sex life unpleasant, had lower average cognitive scores compared with those who felt sexuality was important and were satisfied with their current sexual activity. The association between lower cognitive functioning and the belief that sexuality was unimportant was significant in both sexes, but seemed stronger in women, researchers said.


Sex in Old Age May Lead to a Sharper Mind - WSJ


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I can see why that would be. Sex has many benefits.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Exercise is what's responsible for the effect.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It is not just exercise. There are good hormones that are released during sex that have great benefit.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> It is not just exercise. There are good hormones that are released during sex that have great benefit.


That may be so but the effect is noticed the same with exercise. The study or a new one needs to actually isolate it better with a proper control.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Actually in addition to exercise and hormones, other studies indicate that social engagement is associated with retaining cognitive function. So being sexual with someone and socially interacting also helps a lot.

At anyrate, sex sounds better than crossword puzzles to me.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm not too far short of the 71 average age, the wife and I are still relatively "active", don't need viagra, and I still dumb and forgetful as hell.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

meson said:


> Exercise is what's responsible for the effect.


killjoy


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Sounds good - except for having sex with an old woman. When I get old, would it work to have sex with younger women, or does it only work with old women?


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Married but Happy said:


> Sounds good - except for having sex with an old woman. When I get old, would it work to have sex with younger women, or does it only work with old women?


It would work with having sex with a younger woman, but you will have to work at it more. After all two 35-year olds vs. one skilled 70-year old, should be similar. 

Also make sure you are in shape as heart attack during sex for older men who are out of shape is not uncommon. There are lots of stories of old men having affairs with young women or with prostitutes dying during the act. Actually some professional women limit the age of their clients for this very reason, as a call the ambulence and then the police after such an event leads to "professional" complications.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Young at Heart said:


> It would work with having sex with a younger woman, but you will have to work at it more. After all two 35-year olds vs. one skilled 70-year old, should be similar.
> 
> Also make sure you are in shape as heart attack during sex for older men who are out of shape is not uncommon. There are lots of stories of old men having affairs with young women or with prostitutes dying during the act. Actually some professional women limit the age of their clients for this very reason, as a call the ambulence and then the police after such an event leads to "professional" complications.


Good advice - thanks! I really do need to up my workout routine, as I can only keep up with a 52yo and a 34yo presently.  It sounds like you're suggesting adding a second 35yo a year from now to balance things out?


----------

